# Intel's RealSense 3D tech offers glimpse at future of mobile cameras



## snerd (Oct 12, 2014)

........... But the less pronounced, yet important, feature is Intel's RealSense 3D tech, a depth-capturing camera technology that can transfer the coolest features of high-end light-field photography to everyday mobile devices. That opens up possibilities not just for mobile photography, but for all the next-gen camera applications like augmented reality games, 3D video, and real-time environment mapping.

Light-field cameras, also called plenoptic cameras, are a burgeoning branch of photo tech that pushes digital photography to its extremes, letting users go so far as to alter the way the captured light affects the scene. By using a specialized lens array, cameras like the Lytro Illum capture 3D images that can be refocused after they are taken. No, not the cheap Instagram tilt shift effect that simply blurs out a portion of the image, but a device that can capture an image in multiple layers, letting you change how the light affects those different segments while retaining photo quality..................

Intel's RealSense 3D tech offers glimpse at future of mobile cameras - CNET


----------



## hamlet (Oct 13, 2014)

I'd hope that one day we see a camera that in addition to light, captures other waves as well to get a correct exposure even in places where there is hardly any light. A camera is basically a computer, it should be able to translate any wave to what a human would see. Iso would be a thing of the past if we had that.


----------

